# Umstieg von M$ auf Gentoo!jetzt fehlt nur passende Software

## Nylan

Hallo an alle,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass es solch ein Posting schon gegeben hat, hier trotzdem mein Anliegen:

Bin jetzt endlich von M$ losgekommen und möchte aber trotzdem auf ein paar Annehmlichkeiten der Windows-Welt nicht verzichten bzw. ein Fragen los werden.

Audio:

Suche einen alternative Audioplayer für Gnome. Zur Zeit nutze ich XMMS.

Video:

Gibt es Alternativen zu mplayer? Habe mit mplayer Probleme, da des öfteren bei Taskwechsel das Videofenster verschwindet(oder ich stell mich einfach nur blöd an)   :Embarassed: 

Grafik:

Gibt es einen Viewer, welcher auch Archive durchsuchen und darin enthaltene Bilder anzeigen kann(z.B ACDsee und zip-Archive)?

P2P:

Was sind unter Linux die Alternativen für Kazaa, Direct Connect( bzw. gibt es diese auch unter Linux)?

Entwicklung:

Welche Java Entwicklungsumgebungen gibt es unter Linux?

Jbuilder kenn ich, aber gibt es noch andere frei erhältliche?

Internet:

Zur Zeit nutze ich Mozilla. Sind andere Browser eher zu empfehlen?

Guter FTP client?

Gnome:

Kann man das Aussehen der Taskleiste von Gnome verändern?

Das wärs mal. 

Danke!!!

lg

NylanLast edited by Nylan on Sat Jun 14, 2003 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andreh

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Suche einen alternative Audioplayer für Gnome. Zur Zeit nutze ich XMMS.

 

XMMS ist zwar gut, aber was auch nicht schlecht ist: net-rhythmbox. Ein Ebuild dazu findest Du auf BreakMyGentoo.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Gibt es Alternativen zu mplayer? Habe mit mplayer Probleme, da des öfteren bei Taskwechsel das Videofenster verschwindet(oder ich stell mich einfach nur blöd an)  :oops:

 

Xine vielleicht, aber mplayer gefaellt einfach.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Was sind unter Linux die Alternativen für Kazaa, Direct Connect( bzw. gibt es diese auch unter Linux)?

 

mldonkey kann FastTrack und Direct Connect.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Welche Java Entwicklungsumgebungen gibt es unter Linux?
> 
> Jbuilder kenn ich, aber gibt es noch andere frei erhältliche?

 

Eclipse ist glaube ich eine solche.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Zur Zeit nutze ich Mozilla. Sind andere Browser eher zu empfehlen?
> 
> Guter FTP client?

 

Mozilla Firebird ist schnell und stabil. Ein guter FTP Client waere z.B. ncftp.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Kann man das Aussehen der Taskleiste von Gnome verändern?

 

Benutze zwar kein Gnome, aber das sollte man einstellen koennen. Auch das Theme sollte das Aussehen beeinflussen. Themes findest Du z.B. beim Theme Depot.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> emerge:

 

Hm?

----------

## Egal

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafik:
> 
> Gibt es einen Viewer, welcher auch Archive durchsuchen und darin enthaltene Bilder anzeigen kann(z.B ACDsee und zip-Archive)?
> ...

 

gqview ähnelt ACDsee, wenn man es richtig einstellt .. aber Archive kann man damit

glaub ich nicht durchsuchen.

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P2P:
> 
> Was sind unter Linux die Alternativen für Kazaa, Direct Connect( bzw. gibt es diese auch unter Linux)?
> ...

 

gift-cvs mit GUI wie z.b. giFToxic soll angeblich gut sein. (habs nie getestet  :Very Happy: )

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Internet:
> 
> Zur Zeit nutze ich Mozilla. Sind andere Browser eher zu empfehlen?
> ...

 

ich benutze Opera (wie früher schon unter Windows) .. und als FTP-Client ftpcube

(ist so ähnlich wie leechftp unter Windows).

cu Egal

----------

## wudmx

ich kann noch als ftp-client gftp empfehlen! ansonsten wurd schon alles gesagt und ansonsten mal auf jeden fall den opera zwecks geschwindigkeitstest emergen, der ist IMHO echt genial

----------

## steveb

für java entwicklung kann ich noch folgendes empfehlen:

dev-util/netbeans (gute java ide. vergleichbar mit eclipse)

dev-util/sun-one-studio (ohne worte)

app-editors/jedit (kleiner und sehr anpassbarer editor in java)

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Nylan

Danke an alle!

Da habe ich ja mal was zu testen!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## hook

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Suche einen alternative Audioplayer für Gnome. Zur Zeit nutze ich XMMS.
> ...

 

rythmbox und net-rythmbox (im portage) ...ich benutze juk der wie ein kleiner qt klon von rythmbox ist im kde und bin sehr zuvrieden (bis jetzt wahr ich 4-5 yahre auf xmms)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> Gibt es Alternativen zu mplayer? Habe mit mplayer Probleme, da des öfteren bei Taskwechsel das Videofenster verschwindet(oder ich stell mich einfach nur blöd an)  
> ...

 

ich mag xine besser (es gibt auch gxine nuhr fuer gnome), aber wenn du ein hard-core mplayer bist, dann denke ich ist es dass beste wenn du mplayer wieder emergest mit 

```
emerge -C mplayer; USE="gtk gnome" emerge mplayer
```

 ...dass koennte funkzionieren ...wenn ich mich recht erinere hat mplayer auch ein gtk/gnome gui, das du so kriegst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafik:
> 
> Gibt es einen Viewer, welcher auch Archive durchsuchen und darin enthaltene Bilder anzeigen kann(z.B ACDsee und zip-Archive)?
> ...

 

ich suche auch daran ...ich hab gehoert dass pornview (im portage) classe ist, aber ich kann dir nich jetzt sagen ob es auch .zip lessen kann

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P2P:
> 
> Was sind unter Linux die Alternativen für Kazaa, Direct Connect( bzw. gibt es diese auch unter Linux)?
> ...

 

DC gibt es auch unter linux (im portage gibt es viele versionen), kazaa gibt's nich, aber versuch's mal mit xmule (www.xmule.org)

```
cd /usr/portage/net-p2p/xmule

cp xmule-1.5.0.ebuild xmule xmule-1.5.1.ebuild

emerge xmule
```

wenn du anime suchst ist bittorent super (im portage)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Internet:
> 
> Zur Zeit nutze ich Mozilla. Sind andere Browser eher zu empfehlen?
> ...

 

ich benutze mozilla und manchmal konqueror. es gibt auch mozilla-firebird der wie eine kleine mozzila wirkt (ohne mail, irc, und all them kram) und viele sagen es ist toll, aber ich mag mozilla besser. dann gibt's noch opera, lynx und links

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Guter FTP client?
> 
> 

 

ncftp in der console ist der beste ftp client denn ich je gehsehen habe!!

im kde benutze ich kbear - es hat viele optionen die ich meistens brauche (wie moves auf dem server ohne dl und ul)

im gnome/gtk weiss ich nich was gut ist, gft wahr nicht so mein ding

----------

## MasterOfMagic

kazaa lite bekommst du auch unter gentoo mit wine prima zum laufen wenn du nen wirklichen fasttrack client willst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## jay

 *Nylan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gnome:
> 
> Kann man das Aussehen der Taskleiste von Gnome verändern?
> ...

 

Im gnome-control-center das Menü Advanced und dann Panel anklicken.

Ansonsten direkt auf dem Panel mit rechtsklick das Kontextmenü aufrufen.

----------

## skipjack

 :Smile:  also von mir gab da mal so nen ähnlichen Post .. >

der war auch supper beantwortet worden ..>

nochmal danke an alle die mir da geposted haben ..

[Müssten beide die gleichen Links sein]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=43504&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=43504&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

mittlerweile benutzt ich Xfce4 als desktop.. [ www.xfce.de]

www.xfce.org .. 

baut "auf Gnome" etwas auf .. ist schneller, meines achtens auch praktischer da es schneller ist hat keine überflüssigen funktion .. muss aber aus dem cvs installiert werden und ist dafür extrem stabil bis jetzt noch nie einen absturtzzt gehabt ...

eigendlich soo zeimlich cool. ca. 10mb groß.. [nur geraten aber mehr is das nicht ..] dazu kommt noch das die leute im channel #xfce im freenode echt nett sind und  zum größten teil Deutsch können / in Deutschland leben

[oky das dazu *g*]

guckdir einfach mal meinen post von damals an link sihe eanfang meines Posts

[Tippfehler / Rechtschreibfehler koennt ihr gerne behalten .. ]

----------

## kaasja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafik:
> 
> Gibt es einen Viewer, welcher auch Archive durchsuchen und darin enthaltene Bilder anzeigen kann(z.B ACDsee und zip-Archive)?
> ...

 

Hier bietet sich sicherlich GTKsee an.

CU,

Karsten

----------

## Niko_K

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafik:
> 
> Gibt es einen Viewer, welcher auch Archive durchsuchen und darin enthaltene Bilder anzeigen kann(z.B ACDsee und zip-Archive)?
> ...

 

Hmm, also ich würde da ARK empfehlen!

Das ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Viewer, der Archive durchsucht, allerdings kannst du damit Archive aller Art öffnen und mit der rechten Maustaste -> "Ansehen" kann man, ohne das Archiv zu entpacken, die Datei ansehen!

Niko

----------

